# Dust collection for benchtop tools.



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

How many LJ's have workshops made up of mostly benchtop tools?

I'm working on putting together my workshop and most of my tools are benchtop. This is largely due to space and money.

I was wondering, you LJ's that have benchtop tools, do you have a duct collection system hoses/ducts that run to each machine or do you just swop the hose around to which ever machine you are using at that time? My workshop will have benchtop tools but they will be stationary. So, where I choose to put them is where they are going to stay.

Any input would be great.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

It would help to know which tools you are talking about.
Table saw?
Miter saw?
Router table?
Lunchbox planer?
Benchtop jointer?
Drill Press?
Most of these will have 2" or 2 1/2" dust ports in benchtop form.
For small connections with small hoses you need high pressure to make it work and not plug up. 
High pressure translates to a shop vac instead of a dust collector.
You can't get enough air flow from a vacuum to do much good on a miter saw, however.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I installed a dust collection system in my small shop with some bench top tools. Router, Miter saw, "V" drum sander, band saw, jointer and planer. I ran a 6" duct to all of them and transitioned down to 4" where needed. I ran the duct on the floor along the wall under the benches the tools set on. Tool placement took me hours of planning but got it to work.


----------



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

I will have a:

Scrollsaw
Lathe
Sander
Bandersaw
Router Table
Dremel Tablesaw
Drill press

All benchtop size.


----------



## SCinJetCity (May 5, 2014)

I have a very small shop. Two of my tools are stationary, a bandsaw and a jointer. All my other tools are mobile because I wheel/carry them into my garage when I use them and they include a tablesaw, miter saw, router table, planer, oscillating sander. I hooked the two stationary tools up to the dust collector and then ran a flexible hose out to the garage that I connect to whatever tool I'm using so it can be run with the dust collector. But if your tools will be stationary, I'd likely connect each one and use blast gates. If you don't use blast gates, the tool at the end of the line (farthest from the dust collector), might not get much suction. So it is also an economical decision; One hose that you connect/reconnect to the tool in use is cheaper but less convenient. Attaching each tool w/ their own connection is more expensive in terms of initial setup, but probably more convenient in the long run. 
Good luck!


----------



## Ajs73 (Mar 31, 2014)

All of my tool are bench top and hooked
to my HF 2 hp collector. My rigid spindle
sander and little craftsman 4 1/8 joiner
I was able to just put a 4" fitting right over 
The smaller port with double sided tape. 
On my little 10" bandsaw I just used a 
4" cap and drilled a 2 1/2" in it. 
All machines have homemade blast 
gates. I don't know if this was the correct
way but works good for me.


----------



## Ajs73 (Mar 31, 2014)

Don't know why post got
All screwed up. Smh





































Sorry for double pics
I also have a extra y I can hook a hose
to when I drag out my Tablesaw , router,
and anything else that's not in a
stationary place.


----------



## EastLake (Mar 11, 2014)

I use the following benchtop tools regularly:
Scrollsaw, Mitersaw, Sanders (Palm, RO), Dovetail Jig

To solve the dust collection issue, I dropped a 2" flexhose off my main system with a bungee cord down from the ceiling in the center of my workbench (3'x4') with homemade ports/attachments as needed. The mitersaw is stationary on a wall bench, so I left the hose long enough to reach the port on the back of the mitersaw with a small shopvac attachment. Very modular and handy.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Scrollsaw…......a good shop vac will work (sawdust maker)
Lathe…...........a regular dust collector and be ready to sweep a lot. (chips)
Sander….........a good shop vac will work (dust maker)
Bandersaw…...a good shop vac will work (sawdust maker)
Router Table….regular dust collector (chips)
Dremel Tablesaw…. Dunno about this one.
Drill press…............Not easy, vacuum and some sweeping for sure.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Let's see…

I have benchtop tools, jointer, planer, sander, scroll saw, grinder etc… and I use them, literally on a bench, there is a dedicated hose / blast gate to that position, but it gets used tool to tool as the tools are brought to the bench and hooked up.

Handheld tools with dust collection get connected to my shop vac / thien rig.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I'm currently setting up shop, not all bench top tools but I don't want to set up a dust collection system, so mine is a similar situation. I don't mind sweeping up after using a tool but I am concerned with dust in the air, as the shop is set up in my apartment. I'm scouting around for a not-too-loud shop vac which I can hook up to saws and sanders as needed. For the lathe and drill press I'll just let the chips/shavings fall where they may, and sweep up as needed. I know it will be a little messy but as long as I can keep the airborne dust to a minimum, I'll let gravity take care of the rest.


----------



## lumberdollys (Aug 28, 2015)

Ted from Teds workshop- there is a few very good YouTube videos on apartment shops. There is one young man who has all painted red benchtop tools and with dust collection. Check out his videos for tips. Also, Jay Bates early videos were done in an apartment. You might get some good ideas from his channel. I think it is awesome that while living in an apartment your going to se up a shop. Best of luck!


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

My wife insists that I do my woodcarving at the dining room table and leave the cuttings on the floor to impress our visitors. The carving is done entirely with hand tools so there is not much fine dust. All of my power tools are in the garage, but are used so infrequently that I do not have a dust collection system. It may shorten my life - but I'm already 87, so why worry?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sounds like a good shop vac with dust deputy would work pretty well.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a big Jet dust collector, but for my bench top and handhelds, I use my Fein vac. Horribly expensive and worth every penny. Not only does it work, you can even hold a conversation next to it. Take THAT Craftsman!

I may add a dust deputy as the bags are not cheap.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

6 year old thread resurrected?


----------



## miketo (Jun 26, 2016)

Necrothread!

Bench grinder, drill press, chop saw. All get carried downstairs to the front porch, used outside, then carried back upstairs when I'm done. Circumstances force Mother Nature to bear the burden of dust collection-at least the dust I can't sweep up with my broom.


----------

